# 8700UB "slop"



## Steven Midkiff (May 4, 2007)

Just received my 8700UB last Friday, played with it all weekend. I do not have this "slop" issue, it seems to lock on to my screen just fine. Hmmmm, but I will watch for this. Sure do love the picture quality though, this thing rocks.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

